# Honda EM2200x green pilot light and voltmeter intermittently do not work



## Venture55 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for reading. I bought this used model EM2200x with a problem with the generator, the engine runs fine. The green pilot light doesn't always come when I start the engine. When it doesn't, the voltmeter reads zero and there's no output at the plugs. Most of the time, the pilot light starts to come on when the engine starts, then quickly goes out. I turn off the engine and restart several times hoping the light will stay on. sometimes it works, other times not. The next day the pilot light and voltmeter may come on and work on the first start up. I also noticed the voltmeter reads 130, and the voltage adjustment knob has no effect on the voltage output. Do you think the AVR voltage regulator is going bad or does it sound like a bad connection problem??  any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. It would also be nice to find a copy of a service manual I could download or make copies of the trouble shooting section. Looking forward to your response. Chris


----------

